# Nissan xtrail 2005 model sat nav unit replacement



## Hamster1 (Sep 25, 2012)

I want to replace my sat nav unit in my xtrail 2.2dci svenwith a multimedia unit double din type
Hs anyone done this or is t possible
The aperture is quite small
The unit i was looking at is a chinese multemedia unit
Any help please

Thanks:newbie:


----------



## mjkenya (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine came imported from Japan with the factory Japanese nav built in. It looked like a nice system but I couldn't get any maps for Kenya. So I've replaced the whole av system with a Sony single din DVD player and a 7in lcd screen in the double din opening. I like having the removable face on the head unit for security. As for Nav, I just bought a Garmin GVN-53 remote unit which I will tie into the screen so that everything will look factory original. And best of all I get Garmin maps for East Africa which show everything. If anybody needs a nice factory Nissan LCD screen or DVD-Rom player for the nissan navi system, let me know.


----------



## WoodsDoug (Feb 1, 2015)

My 2005 did not come with a sat nav fitted would the one you are replacing fit my unit if I take out the existing cd player and radio?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Do a search further down in this section of this forum and you will other examples and suggestions for installing one. Any 2din size unit will fit. I replaced mine with an eonon model specifically for Nissan. You just need to get an adapter for pre2007 Nissan.


----------

